# Then and now pics



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My babies are really growing up....Here's their then and now....I would love to see your babies...Then and Now :wub: 

*Mia*

[attachment=52533:mia_page_1.jpg]

_*Leo*_

[attachment=52535:leo_page_1.jpg]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci...
Then...








Now...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is Miss CeeCee, Then and Now...........

Then
[attachment=52536:med_gall...70_43219.jpg]

Now
[attachment=52537:IMG_0136.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 15 2009, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776685


> Here is Miss CeeCee, Then and Now...........
> 
> Then
> [attachment=52536:med_gall...70_43219.jpg]
> ...



Oh my Gosh :smheat: :smheat: CeeCee is was and oh my gosh, just so beautiful :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Maria71 @ May 15 2009, 06:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776681


> Maci...
> Then...
> 
> 
> ...



Maci, also...is was and oh my gosh, just so beautiful... :wub: :wub: 

Oh I just love these pics :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="color:#0000FF">Mia then








Mia now








Cody then








Cody now








KCee then (not my pic)








KCee now








Bella then (not my pic)








Bella now</span>


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww everyone's babies were and are still so cute! is there anything better than a little maltese puppy? :wub: 

here is paddy. i actually have almost no pics of him as a puppy because i rarely took pics . 

the day i brought him home:

[attachment=52539:n5161975...051_7252.jpg]

paddy now:

[attachment=52540:n5161975..._2640767.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh how I love these piccy posts, this one is great,
seeing all the babies and how they have grown :wub: 

Here is Scooby as a puppy.

[attachment=52545:Scooby_puppy_3.jpg] 

[attachment=52544:Scooby_puppy_4.jpg]

And Scooby now.
[attachment=52546:Scooby__...09_2_001.jpg]

Now it's Koko's turn.
Here he is at 12 weeks

[attachment=52548:Koko_aft...7_06_008.jpg]

And at 11 months
[attachment=52549:Basement...done_016.jpg]

And now at almost 3 years
[attachment=52550:Scooby__...9_004_sm.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so loving all your babies before and now...they are just precious!!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=52591:ctmpphprulXU8.jpg]

Buttons and Bows before

[attachment=52592:ctmpphpHMHzuc.jpg]
B&B after
[attachment=52590:ctmpphpgBoK22.jpg]

Matilda after

[attachment=52589:ctmpphp9pVZhc.jpg]
Matilda before

[attachment=52588:1923C326...F47B9032.jpg]
Matilda before


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww I've enjoyed watching little Mia and Leo grow up. 

A few pics of a baby Perri, when I got him at 10.5 weeks

[attachment=52595up4r.jpg]

[attachment=52596up3r.jpg]

And a bit older










About 5 months:

[attachment=52597:mailboxresize.jpg]
[attachment=52598:chairresize.jpg]

And this is a little then and now thing I did - when he was 7 months old and then last year, exactly two years later in the same place:




















And in between those last two would be him at one year:

[attachment=52599neyearresize.jpg]

And a recent favorite:

[attachment=52600:rosesresize.jpg]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

oops


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ May 15 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776823


> oops[/B]



In the last pic, his coat is just beautiful.........love him smelling the buttercup~~~~adorable!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyone's babies are just beautiful. :wub: 

Riley the day after i rescued him









Riley almost 2 years later









First picture of Noelle my mom sent to me









Noelle now

















Chloe at 4 months










Chloe now


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ May 15 2009, 05:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776681


> Maci...
> Then...
> 
> 
> ...



OH please tell me how you keep Maci's long hair matt free. My Brie is going to have to have it all chopped off again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#4B0082">This is London...

The first photo I saw from her breeder taken at 10 weeks:









One of the first photos we took after she came home at 12 weeks:









This is London at 6 months old:









London at 1 year old:









And this is London at 1 1/2 years old (taken last weekend):







</span>*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 15 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776860


> Everyone's babies are just beautiful. :wub:
> 
> Riley the day after i rescued him
> 
> ...




Debbie Reily and Noelle are absolutely beautiful :wub: , Chloe is a real girly girl all dressed she has such a puppy face:wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's Roxie as a puppy - didn't have digital camera back then - but look how sweet
[attachment=52618:Roxie.jpg]

Roxie now on Valentines Day
[attachment=52615:Roxie_Va...tines_09.jpg]


Ruby as a puppy - I went to visit at the breeders
[attachment=52616:Ruby_as_puppy.jpg]

Ruby now on Valentines Day
[attachment=52617:Ruby_Valentines_09.jpg]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Baby baby Cosy
[attachment=52623:WookTopknotMar1506.jpg]

Another baby Cosy
[attachment=52622:blank.jpg]

My baby grown up
[attachment=52625:CosyCutApr09b.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Could Cosy look any more like an incredibly cute stuffed animal?! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am dying from all the cuteness :wub: :wub: 

And loving every picture...thank you so much for sharing....they are simply precious.... :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww i love this thread!!

[attachment=52629ersonalpics122.jpg]
Lucy's first day home at 18 weeks old. Please excuse the debris scattered around, it was after school and the kids just dumped the contents of their backpacks on the floor









7 mos old









three years old


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Caly the night she arrived at our home. We didn't know what to make of our rescue girl. She had clearly been living in terrible circumstances and she was so afraid that she wouldn't walk normally, she kind of crawled to us. 

[attachment=52631:Little_A...l_Medium.JPG]

This picture is not from this year, but it shows her well. Frankly, none of the pictures I take of her lately come out well as she doesn't look at the camera because she is fully blind now. 

[attachment=52630:CalyStand.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ May 15 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776967


> Caly the night she arrived at our home. We didn't know what to make of our rescue girl. She had clearly been living in terrible circumstances and she was so afraid that she wouldn't walk normally, she kind of crawled to us.
> 
> [attachment=52631:Little_A...l_Medium.JPG]
> 
> ...



Oh Carina, bless your heart...she is beautiful.

Stacy...Wow thank you so much for sharing...just simply precious.

I am loving all of these pictures...you all have no idea....I missed a lot of your babies puppy times...and am thoroughly enjoying it.

Cosy...are you serious...could you possibly out cute yourself ?

All of your babies are just so darn precious....keep them coming


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This one is Cadeau as a baby: 
[attachment=52632:CadeauIntro.jpg]

And these are from about a month ago:
[attachment=52633:CadeauSat3_28A.jpg]
[attachment=52634:CadeauSun2_29A.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie as a baby boy.
[attachment=52635:Archie_i..._9_04_rs.jpg]

And Archie as a young man...
[attachment=52636:Archie__..._2004_rs.jpg]

Here is the Arch Man today.
[attachment=52637:Arch_5_15_09.jpg]

Abbey as a baby
[attachment=526381210026_rs.jpg]


Abbey and Archie - Abbey was a baby and Arch was a year old
[attachment=52639:Archie__..._2005_rs.jpg]


Abbey as a yound lady who wasn't getting her way.....
[attachment=52642oor_Abbey.jpg]


And Miss Abbey today
[attachment=52640:Abbey_5_15_09.jpg] 


Ava Baby on the day I got her two months ago
[attachment=52641:Ahh__Ava...ction_rs.jpg]


And Miss Ava as she turns eight months old today.
[attachment=52643:Ava_5_15_09.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 15 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776985


> Here's Archie as a baby boy.
> [attachment=52635:Archie_i..._9_04_rs.jpg]
> 
> And Archie as a young man...
> ...


WoW Pat :tender: :tender: They all are incredible. I can't believe you have had Ms. Ava for two months already. I love all your babies...so much...but that Archie man...just steals my heart. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 15 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776988


> Here is the Arch Man today.
> [attachment=52637:Arch_5_15_09.jpg]
> 
> 
> WoW Pat :tender: :tender: They all are incredible. I can't believe you have had Ms. Ava for two months already. I love all your babies...so much...but that Archie man...just steals my heart. :wub:[/B]



He steals mine too..... :wub: :wub: ...he's such a sweet soul. When you meet him in person, you'll love him even more.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a great post![attachment=52646:IMG_3113.JPG]Darla and Fallon 2 yrs old [attachment=52647:IMG_0270__2_.JPG]Darla and Fallon 3 months old
[attachment=52648:Crisse_and_Lola.jpg]Lola meeting Crisse at Humane Society


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it too late to add my little oddballs?

Just incase its not here they are:

Milly then-










Milly now










Murphy then










Murphy now


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Kara @ May 16 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777120


> Is it too late to add my little oddballs?
> 
> Just incase its not here they are:
> 
> ...



Your babies have been added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109706


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's Bogie at five months. His siggy picture is recent.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bogie has been added 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109706


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Christine, your babies have grown so fast! They are such darlings! :wub: :wub: 

Everyone's babies are just precious!!! :tender: 


Here's Susie as a puppy









Susie now at 8 years old :wub: 









Baby Sadie









Sadie now at 6 years old :wub2:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, this thread is filled with WAY too much cuteness. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ May 16 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777169


> Christine, your babies have grown so fast! They are such darlings! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Everyone's babies are just precious!!! :tender:
> 
> ...



Your babies have been added :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's baby Jax 

About a week after I got him, so 14 weeks old
[attachment=52664:jax__baby.jpg]

Around 4 months old
[attachment=52665:jax_smile.jpg]

Around 1 1/2 years old
[attachment=52666:jaxhair.jpg]

At 2
[attachment=52667:jman.JPG]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

McKenzie girl... I borrowed some pics Stacy posted! 

A couple days old (she's the one in front)
[attachment=52668ost_196...27662308.jpg]

The first time I met her - 5 weeks old :wub:
That's my shoe.
[attachment=52669:IMG_3487.jpg]


around 10 weeks old
[attachment=52670:IMG_1640.jpg]

First time home - 4 months
[attachment=52671:all_face.JPG]

Last weekend - around 5 1/2 months
She'd just had a ton of water.
[attachment=52672:n4280180..._2589527.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ May 16 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777231


> McKenzie girl... I borrowed some pics Stacy posted!
> 
> A couple days old (she's the one in front)
> [attachment=52668ost_196...27662308.jpg]
> ...


Both your babies have been added :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhhh jax can smile so sweet







*


*I am sitting infront of my PC and tears are coming from my eyes. this tread is soooo wonderful. even though all of our babies are the same breed, each of them has their own little look and expression and personality shining trough.
sooo wonderful. so precious. angels on earth to share some time with us and show us, what really is important in life.
love !

heinibaby
[attachment=52680:heini_30_resize.jpg]

in the middle
[attachment=52679:46_resize.jpg]


heiniboy now
[attachment=52678:17_resize.jpg]


thank you for this thread!!!
*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ May 16 2009, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777253


> *awwhhh jax can smile so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Sweet Heini has been added :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE


> Your babies have been added :grouphug:[/B]


You are such a sweetheart! :hugging: :ThankYou:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a great thread, Christine. Great slideshow once again. I remember Leo's little wings! So cute. Everyones' fluffs are so cute, as babies and now.
Here is Dixie then:
[attachment=52698ixie_da...IMGP1157.jpg]
The day we picked her up with Daddy and her breeder, Theresa of TNT Maltese. She's 14 wks. 
[attachment=52699ix_firs...2_17_08_.jpg]
The next day at home with us. She's 14 wks. We got home late with her the day before so I didn't want to traumatize her with pictures. 
[attachment=52700ix_2nd_...IMGP1169.jpg]
Her second full day with us. 14 wks.

..and now:
[attachment=52701ixie_3_...IMGP2823.jpg]
I love this picture taken on 3/4/09. It shows how happy she is. She's 1 yr. 4 months.
[attachment=52702:Tap_danc...IMGP2820.jpg]
3/1/09 Tap dancing in those green shoes. 1 yr. 4 months.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love this picture :wub: :wub: :wub: He looks so proud of himself!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 16 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777331


> What a great thread, Christine. Great slideshow once again. I remember Leo's little wings! So cute. Everyones' fluffs are so cute, as babies and now.
> Here is Dixie then:
> [attachment=52698ixie_da...IMGP1157.jpg]
> The day we picked her up with Daddy and her breeder, Theresa of TNT Maltese. She's 14 wks.
> ...



Sweet Dixie has been added :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109706


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love this thread - everyone's pics are so cute. 

Here is Annie:

Petfinder Pic:

[attachment=52703:Annie___before_1.jpg]

Day Before I got her:

[attachment=52709:Snow_10.23.07_2_.jpg]

Now:

[attachment=52705:Annie___after.jpg]

Here is Sophie:

First day home:

[attachment=52706:Sophie_B...day_home.jpg]

A little older:

[attachment=52707:Sophie__...er_puppy.JPG]

Now:

[attachment=52708:Sophie_Chilling.jpg]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - so many adorable babies and what fun to see how they turned out!

Here's Bonbon's photo from breeder (some time before 5-1/2 months)...
[attachment=52713SC_0211.jpg]

And here's Bonbon a month or so ago...
[attachment=52714:tmpphpUoyreO.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi at 5.5 months old, when we got her from her breeders house:

















Gigi 7.5 months old:









Gigi now:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a fun thread! I love looking at everyone puppy
pictures!

Here is Lola then:
[attachment=52718:babylola_2_.jpg]
And Lola now:
[attachment=52734:girl.jpg]

Frankie then (barrowed from Stacy):
[attachment=52720:franko.jpg]
And Frankie now!
[attachment=52721:f_boy.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The latest sweet additions :wub: have been added.....

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109706


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

[attachment=52741:Oz_Babyface.jpg] Ozzie as Baby

[attachment=52742:Oz_Adult.jpg] Ozzie as Adult

[attachment=52739:Chase_Babyface.jpg] Chase as Baby

[attachment=52740:Chase_Adult.jpg] Chase as Adult


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Chase & Ollie have been added :wub:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

You don't have to add my boys to the slideshow....I just wanted to share. Thanks for starting this thread! Very cute!!!







Bailey 4 weeks (picture from the breeder)







Bailey at 12 weeks when we picked him up from the breeder







On Bailey's 2nd Birthday (12/23/08)







Max the day after we brought him home at 11 months







Max now


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a great post - Cosy is just precious, Archie steals my heart, and Heini is my little European Man of Adventure. Everyone's malts are so beautiful!


Hunter after we got him from Shelter and cut the mats out









Hunter Now


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso Blanco:
just kidding - we say she is more like a cat than a dog!









This is when we first got her in December. She was so shy!









Here's one of my husband's favorite pictures:









And this is one of my recent favorites:









This thread is so cute - thanks for all the pictures :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

When I first got Bella at 5 months.. so many tear stains!









Bella learning how to give her paw 









Bella at 6.5 months with no more tear stains :










Bella with her fractured leg at 8 months 









Bella about 3 wks ago after I gave her a bath:









Sorry so many pictures!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 15 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776719


> <span style="color:#0000FF">Mia then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "not my pic" of KCee was mine! :biggrin:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

[attachment=52864:sugar_puppy.jpg]
Sugar as a pup.

[attachment=52865:summer_Sugar.jpg]
Sugar all grown up!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!!!! These pics are all precious...amazing to see how different all the babies looked now and then!


Benny the day I brought him home
[attachment=52866:1.jpg]

Benny now
[attachment=52867:xmas3.jpg]

Emma when we brought her home
[attachment=52869:emma1st.jpg]

And Emma now
[attachment=52870:emmanow.jpg]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Everyone's then and now pictures of thier fluffs are just too sweet!! :wub: Here are a few of Miss Daisy

Then @ 3 weeks old
[attachment=52871aisy_3wks.jpg]


8 weeks old
[attachment=52872aisy_ba...eeks_old.jpg]


October 2008
[attachment=52873:hi_there.jpg]

and NOW May 2009 (almost a year old) :wub: 
[attachment=52874:IMG00013..._1420_1_.jpg]

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Wow, she sure has grown. :bysmilie: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

